# Frequenzfilter



## Zorck (25. November 2002)

Hallo Leute,
kennt irgendwer von euch nen Prog mit dem ich so gut/sauber wie möglich mitten, tiefen und höhen aus einem Lied rausziehen kann?

Danke!


----------



## tonfarben (26. November 2002)

Am besten, Du suchst Dir einen Multiband - Compressor. Gibt es bestimmt als VST-effect.
Oder Du lädst Dir buzz herunter:
http://www.buzzmachines.com
Da is einer drin, dort kannst Du die einzelnen Bänder auch einzeln anhören und als wav exportieren.


----------

